# avoir le wifi



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Quelle est la bonne expression en français: "l'hôtel a le wi-fi / a du wi-fi / a la wi-fi / a de la wi-fi / ou tout simplement "a wifi" (sans article)?   J'ai vu le masculin, le féminin, le partitif et l'article défini sur Google et je ne sais pas quelle est la bonne option, si elles sont toutes possibles ou si on peut même utiliser l'expression sans article...
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Roméo31

1. Orthographe :_ wifi_ ou_ wi-fi. _On trouve aussi_ Wi-Fi (_dans le GLi et _Wikipédia, _par ex_.)._

2. Genre : *nom masculin ou féminin selon le Grand Robert 2014, et masculin selon le Grand Larousse illustré  2015.*

3. Nombre : invariable en nombre.

4. Acronyme anglais de_ Wireless Fidelity_, qui signifie littéralement "fidélité sans fil".

5. Définition : Anglic. Télécomm. Norme de communication par ondes radioélectriques, qui permet le transfert de données numériques entre appareils électriques et informatiques (ordinateur, périphérique, téléviseur…).

6. En apposition :_ Liaison wifi , borne wifi .

7. _*Recomm. officielle : accès sans fil à l'internet.*

*8. Selon le Grand Robert 2014, on dit avoir la wifi. Toutefois, on peut, à mon sens, dire avoir le wifi (cf. point 2 ci-dessus).*

9. Je ne dirais pas pour ma part :_ avoir wifi, _et je préfèrerais dire_ l'hôtel a le/la  wifi _que_ a de la wifi._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut coriandremélisse,

Mon usage personnel, et ce que j'entends aussi autour de moi : cet hôtel a le wifi (ou n'a pas de wifi ).


----------



## tilt

Pour ce qui est du genre, on entends les deux, effectivement, mais le masculin me semble l'emporter largement.

Sinon, quand je descends dans un hôtel qui a *le *wifi, une fois connecté, j'ai *du* wifi.


----------



## Roméo31

Même dans ce cas, on peut parfaitement dire : _J'ai le wifi._
Ex. avec_ du   : Exemple d'application du wifi : impression sans fil._


----------



## tilt

Roméo31 said:


> Même dans ce cas, on peut parfaitement dire : _J'ai le wifi._


Désolé mais je ne suis pas d'accord.

Pour moi la distinction est assez claire :
_Avoir *le *wifi _signifie que mon appareil est équipé de la technologie wifi, que ce soit un terminal (_Mon téléphone a le wifi_) ou une tête de réseau (_L'hôtel a le wifi_).
Par contre, _avoir *du *wifi _signifie que _détecter un réseau wifi_, de la même manière qu'on dit _avoir *du *réseau _pour un téléphone portable.

Ainsi, quand il est éteint, un appareil peut avoir _le _wifi mais pas _du _wifi.



> Ex. avec_ du   : Exemple d'application du wifi : impression sans fil._


Cet exemple n'est pas pertinent car _du _n'est pas un partitif, ici, et il n'entre donc pas dans le sujet de ce fil.


----------



## Roméo31

> Ex. avec_ du : Exemple d'application du wifi : impression sans fil._
> 
> Cet exemple n'est pas pertinent car _du _n'est pas un partitif, ici, et il n'entre donc pas dans le sujet de ce fil.



C'est bien : vous suivez ! 

Par contre, autant je suis d'accord avec vous sur ce point, autant je ne fais pas nécessairement la distinction que vous faites.


----------



## JClaudeK

tilt said:


> _Avoir *le *wifi _signifie que mon appareil est équipé de la technologie wifi, que ce soit un terminal (_Mon téléphone a le wifi_) ou une tête de réseau (_L'hôtel a le wifi_).
> Par contre, _avoir *du *wifi _signifie que _détecter un réseau wifi_, de la même manière qu'on dit _avoir *du *réseau _pour un téléphone portable.
> Ainsi, quand il est éteint, un appareil peut avoir _le _wifi mais pas _du _wifi.


+ 1

En revanche, j'utilise l'article féminin. Je dirais "_Avoir (de) *la *wifi"._

_Les goûts et les couleurs ...._


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai moi aussi plus souvent entendu « le WiFi », et c'est ce que je dis.
Mais comme l'anglais dont le Fi est dérivé est féminin, on peut se demander pourquoi.

Dans un hôtel qui a le wifi, une fois connectée j'ai accès à Internet.  L'expression « _avoir *du* wifi_ » ne m'est pas familière.

Par ailleurs, la recommandation officielle _ accès sans fil à l'Internet_ (ASFI) se traduirait autrement en anglais.
Voir ici (GDT)   et ici  (Termium)


----------



## Roméo31

> *Par ailleurs, la recommandation officielle  accès sans fil à l'Internet (ASFI) se traduirait autrement en anglais.
> Voir ici (GDT) et ici (Termium)*



C'est exact, Nicomon. Je t'explique, si tu veux bien :

En 2005, mes collègues (de la Commission de terminologie et de néologie) et moi avons adopté le néologisme officiel  "accès sans fil à l'internet" pour remplacer seulement "wireless Internet access".

Toutefois, compte tenu d'un phénomène de métonymie, des ouvrages de référence, comme _le Grand Larousse illustré_ (cf., en dernier lieu, l'éd. de 2016) et le_ Grand Robert_ électronique 2104 (art. "Wifi") ont indiqué que la recommandation officielle pour "wifi" est "accès sans fil à internet".

C'est pourquoi j'ai indiqué cela à mon tour, en ne précisant pas (puisque ce n'était pas le cas) que c'était la recommandation officielle de la Commission ou de l'Académie française (qui doit donner son aval pour les termes officiels).



> *accès sans fil à l'internet  *
> *Journal officiel du 05/05/2005*
> forme abrégée : internet sans fil
> Abréviation : ASFI
> Domaine : INFORMATIQUE - TÉLÉCOMMUNICATIONS / Radiocommunications
> Définition : Accès à l'internet par des moyens de radiocommunication.
> Note : Les techniques d'accès peuvent être, par exemple, celles des normes internationales dites « Wi-Fi » (abréviation de l'anglais _wireless fidelity_) et « WiMax » (abréviation de l'anglais _worldwide interoperability for microwave access_).
> Voir aussi : zone d'accès sans fil
> Équivalent étranger :   wireless Internet access (en).


----------



## Nicomon

On peut lire la même « recommandation officielle » dans le Petit Robert 2012 (électronique) et 2013 (papier).

Ta citation est à peu de chose près le mot à mot de ce qui est écrit dans le GDT (qui précise la source).
Je n'ai rien cité, en présumant que les gens cliqueraient sur le lien.   

Je viens de trouver ce qui suit sur cette autre page du GDT - *Technologie Wi-Fi* :





> Contrairement à ce qu'on pouvait croire, l'appellation _Wi-Fi_ ne correspond pas à _Wireless Fidelity_, laquelle aurait été construite d'après le modèle de _Hi-Fi_ (_High Fidelity_). Selon un des membres fondateurs de la Wi-Fi Alliance, cette confusion provient d'un slogan publicitaire : « The Standard for Wireless Fidelity ».
> En français, le substantif _Wi-Fi_ est plus souvent utilisé au masculin qu'au féminin.


 À présent qui a raison pour ce qui est de l'origine... je ne sais pas trop.


----------



## Nanon

Je me sens isolée. Mon usage personnel :_ "J'ai le wifi / je n'ai pas de wifi", "j'ai un réseau / je n'ai pas de réseau", "j'ai un signal / je n'ai pas de signal". _
Le partitif (_du réseau, du wifi, du signal_) me fait grimacer.
Je ne dis pas non plus "_j'ai *de *l'électricité_" ou "_j'ai *de *l'eau courante_" sauf en présence d'un qualificatif ou d'une conjonctive : _"j'ai de l'électricité que je produis moi-même", "j'ai de l'eau courante gratuite"._


----------



## tilt

Nanon, s'il n'y a plus d'électricité chez toi, ne vas-tu pas demander à ton voisin s'il a *du *courant ?
Ou, dans un logement où la distribution d'eau serait capricieuse, n'envisages-tu pas qu'on dise _Aujourd'hui j'ai *de *l'eau, alors que je n'*en* avais pas hier_ ?


----------



## Nanon

Pour le courant, je ne suis pas sûre.  Je n'habite pas en immeuble, donc je dois sortir dans la rue voir si les voisins ont de la lumière  (là, oui) .

Pour l'eau, dans ton deuxième exemple, le fait d'avoir une indication de temps change un peu la donne. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que je n'utilise pas le partitif pour indiquer que j'ai accès à un réseau. J'ai un signal ou je n'ai pas de signal, mais je n'ai pas "un peu de" signal. C'est un interrupteur à deux positions : ouvert ou fermé. Pas un variateur.

Je dois être quelqu'un de très primaire, en fait.


----------



## tilt

Nanon said:


> Pour l'eau, dans ton deuxième exemple, le fait d'avoir une indication de temps change un peu la donne.


_J'ai du wifi _s'inscrit aussi dans une indication de temps implicite : maintenant.


----------



## Nanon

J'avais spécifié "pour l'eau", car pour le wi-fi, je suis désolée, mais "du" ne passe toujours pas pour moi.
Je dois assimiler "avoir le wi-fi" à "avoir le téléphone", cas dans lequel le partitif est impossible  (il ne s'agit pas - ou pas seulement - d'avoir un appareil mais surtout d'avoir une ligne, d'être raccordé au réseau). Je conçois que mes exemples avec l'eau et l'électricité puissent donner lieu à des discussions, c'est pourquoi je reviens dessus avec le téléphone.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit plus haut (post 9)  L'expression « _avoir *du* wifi_ » ne m'est pas familière... mais c'était une façon polie de dire que le partitif me fait grimacer moi aussi.

Alors, tu n'es pas toute seule, Nanon.   Je dois être quelqu'un de très primaire aussi.


----------



## Roméo31

Bienvenue au club !


----------

